# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  HILFE!!! An alle Hamburger!!!

## hamburger jung

Ahoi, Hamburger Surfgemeinde!
Folgendes Problem: ich war auf dem Hamburger Kiez unterwegs, genauer gesagt auf dem Hans-Albers-Platz! Schande, ich weiss, aber die Leber war geflutet und ich hatte einen Neu-Hamburger im Schlepptau, der das alles mal sehen wollte!

Zur Sache: Wir, Samstag nacht, ins Molly Malone und dort eine junge, extrem hbsche Frau erspht, Mut angesoffen, angesprochen, 2 Schnpse mit ihr getrunken und aus den Augen verloren!

Wer weiss, wer diese Frau ist???

Anfang bis Mitte 20, ca. 1.75 gross, schlank, dunkle Haare (unter einem schwarzen Kopftuch versteckt), Surfbrettanhnger um den Hals, Windsurferin, der Vater shapt Boards (keine Ahnung, ob professionell ober hobbymssig) und sie kommt aus Hamburg!

Leider nicht viele Infos, kann trotzdem jemand helfen?

Vielen Dank an Euch, B.

----------


## DonRon

Vergi es - mit gefluteter Leber sehen Frauen immer schn aus.
Wie schchtern bist Du denn, wenn Du selbst im Suff nicht richtig anbaggern kannst????

DonRon

----------


## hamburger jung

Danke fr Deine Hilfe, "Don"!

----------


## benne

also wenn sie verdammt gut aussah, dann wars meine freundin und is somit vergeben  :Wink: 
sorry kein plan man

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo hamburger jung,
das Team von Backwinddivision wnscht dir viel Erfolg bei deiner Suche und drcken dir die Daumen. Auch wir werden uns um hren und dir gegebenenfalls berichten.
Bitte schreibe uns wie deine Geschichte ausgegangen ist und ob du sie gefunden hast. Wre uns eine Story auf der backwinddivision.de Seite wert.

LG, das Team von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Monkey Onehand

Moinsen, meen Jung
ist doch toll, kaum is Schnee aufm Deich, schon gibt es hier auch mal andere Themen.
Ab einen bestimmten Alhohoolspiegel sehen alle Frauen "extrem hbsch" aus.
In der Nachtbar aufm Kiez sind die mit Kopftuch immer vorm WC und deren Vater
shapt dir noch ganz was anderes.   :Happy:   :Happy: 

Hang loose, an der Bar im Moly Mallone

----------


## DonRon

> Danke fr Deine Hilfe, "Don"!



War nicht bs gemeint.
Viel Glck bei der Suche und vor allem: danach!

DonRon

----------


## PoBu

Ich hoffe du findest SIE und das Sie nicht die Frau ist die Freitags nie kann.

Frauen die Surfen knnen und dann noch so gut aussehen das der mumm 
auf der Strecke bleibt und dann noch das suchen am nchsten Tag auslsen, sind 
sehr selten.

Bleib drann die Story hrt sich jetzt schon klasse an.

Daumendrck!!

Ich hab auch mal ein Mdel nicht wirklich richtig gesucht nach so einem Treffen am Cape. in SA
und Sie ist bis heute noch bestandteil des einen oder anden Gedanken.

Ich wollte sagen, mach ja weiter sonst kann es dir wie mir gehen und du 
rgerst dich nach 21 Jahren noch ber dich selbst.

Denk: was wohl aus Ihr geworden ist...............................................  .

----------


## mrtnzurfer

oh man...ich dachte jetzt du wurdest berfallen oder der neu hamburger entfhrt^^

----------


## hamburger jung

Bin berwltigt von der Anteilnahme und den guten Wnschen!
Vielen Dank dafr!

Bitte, fragt all Eure surfenden Kumpels!

Sie war wirklich hbsch, so voll war ich nicht! Eine echte Traumfrau, denn sie hat sogar Fernet Menta getrunken! Im Ernst, echt schn! Sie war mit 2 Freundinnen da, eher etwas schicksig, aber sie war der Hammer!

PoBu, ich bleib dran!
DonRon, nix fr ungut!
benne, keine Angst!
Monkey,  :Happy: 
Jan, ich bin gerne dabei, wenn ich denn was rauskrieg!

Falls Ihr irgendwelche Tipps fr meine Suche habt, vielleicht andere Plattformen, sacht gerne an! Bin dankbar fr jede Hilfe!

Ahoi, B.

----------


## strandsteher

Hey Hamburger Jung,

wenn nicht's geht, geht Kai Pflaume  :Happy:  (->Sat1)

Also, mach dich ans Werk und kontaktier den Liebling aller Schwiegermtter!

Wnsch dir jedenfalls viel Erfolg bei deiner Mission!

-Tom

P.S.: Denk dran, die Community erwartet ein Happy End! ;-)

----------


## hamburger jung

Danke, strandsteher!
Wnsche mir ebenfalls ein Happy End!

In diesem Sinne,
Ahoi

der jung

----------

